# reel junkie.



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I collect reels. I love them. I consider them works of art. the Mcneese reels are my favorites. when I find them, which isnt often, I buy them.


here's what they look like. kind of a copy of the old Seamasters, but still stunning. the pics dont do justice. 

trout reel:

















most recent acquisition. salmon reel.


----------



## Liquid Assets (Jul 6, 2008)

Those are awesome, they look like they are in great shape too!! I also collect old fishing reels ( of any type) I have a 1958 Plfueger skillcast (baitcaster) worth about $180 that I found at a garage sale for 5 bucks!!! It was brand new in the box. Where do you find your reels at, I imagine ebay..?! I would like to find reels like that, put them in a shadow box with a real sweet salmon streamer on a piece of drift wood and hang it in the office. Good stuff!


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

its an addiction. the trout reel has never been used. the salmon has, but is in excellent condition. I'm gonna slap it to a spey rod and fish for walleyes off a boat in the spring. also use it for steelies in the fall off a boat, too. 

various places. I dont buy off ebay as much as you'd think. sometimes the ORCA, (The Old Reel Collectors Association) page, sometimes clarks bamboo forum. I dont necessarily collect old reels, but certainly they have their appeal. I have more than one vom hofe reels.

I started out wanting a salmon reel from the main salmon reel builders, then things grew from there.... and well, beats a heroin addiction I guess. 

reel collecting is an interesting hobby. as with all hobbies, people collect for different reasons. I collect fly reels for the beauty of them.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice reels!! How big is that router reel? I got a Decho 4wt spey rod on the way and would possible think of something like that to put on it.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Beautiful!
I am always looking for old reels. But not of that caliber. I collect and repair/refurbish old pflueger medalists and various oddballs (Berkley 510's, Hardy knockoffs(Heddons, old Daiwa's). Your reels are a different realm. I have been looking at some Ari Hart designed reels he has some interesting ideas.
janus


----------

